# New whitewater search engine



## LineDawg (Oct 18, 2009)

http://www.austinkayak.com

They have good prices on some gear. Also good service. Received my order in 3 days via snail mail.

http://www.kayakproshop.com

This is where I order my paddles from. Also good prices and customer service.


----------



## Adventure51 (Dec 6, 2010)

Sweet, Thanks!!!!


----------



## Adventure51 (Dec 6, 2010)

Appomattox River Company. They have tons of kayaks and for cheap. I just bought a 2011 Habitat for $625 new.
Canoe and Kayak Superstore, The Appomattox River Company


----------



## Mmcquillen (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## seanlee (Apr 17, 2004)

great idea for a site! google sucks when it comes to searching whitewater related topics. typically when i'm looking for beta on a creek i have to search several pages back to find a blog or website with the proper info. 

keep in mind that for many (less known) runs, blogs currently provide the best info. i would update your site with as many whitewater blogs as possible. todd gilman's blog T h e R a n g e L i f e is a great resource for pac NW runs. gorgehits.com is good too. professorpaddle.com 

not sure if i'm on the same wavelength here, but for example: when i type "dipper creek" into your search engine, i get a few sites but nothing related to the run itself. T h e R a n g e L i f e should be on the first page as well as coloradokayak.blogspot and the vimeo and youtube links. sites with the most relevant data for the run. 

coloradokayaking.com does not show up for some of the searches

downstreamedge.wordpress

thenexthorizonline.blogspot

boof.com

rfkayakers.com

kayakingross.com


just a few to check out 

gear is easy to find... run info, not always. people blog about everything these days and sometimes the blogs are the best ways to find new runs.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

heres a big list of whitewater sites
Respect


----------



## pilom (Dec 28, 2010)

Holy Cow! Thanks everyone for all of these awesome sites. Now that I'm back from a New Years vacation, I'm adding to the crawler way faster than I'm updating the sites page (probably have close to 150 in the crawler) so please keep checking to see if the results are improving.

@seanlee: Thanks for the blogs, I'll be adding those tonight. I tried searching for "dipper creek" and you were right, try adding "" to your query to see if it helps (hopefully it will be better tomorrow too after I add some of those blogs)

@BrianK: OMG thank you for that list! Give me a day or two to take a look at all of them and get them in. Gah I need to get a faster way to add sites. "WhitewaterSearch this" firefox plugin, added to the todo list. haha.

Concerning video's, I'm not really sure how I go about adding vimeo/youtube stuff besides adding them individually (which won't work). I could try to do something like "tag = whitewater" but I don't really know how that will work. If anyone knows of how I could do this please let me know. For the moment, its blog posts.

Whitewater Search - Search for whitewater, rapids, and river levels


----------



## pilom (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks again for all of these. I have all of your links included except for the Respect page where I'm about 1/4 done adding those(I'll have anther go at it tonight). Any other recommendations for the site?

I am trying out a theory for searching for videos but it will be a while before I get it up, just stay posted.


----------



## pilom (Dec 28, 2010)

Finally I made it through all of the tribe.ca Respect page. All of those sites that are whitewater are in the engine. 230 sites and counting. Thanks to everyone who has been giving me feedback. 

Hope it is serving people well, and feel free to let me know if there is anything I could do to make it better.


----------



## Delawarepaddlesports (Jan 7, 2011)

Please add www.delawarepaddlesports.com
Thanks man!


----------



## pilom (Dec 28, 2010)

Delawarepaddlesports is in. As well as another 25 results putting it over 250 sites in the crawler. Thanks for all the help.
Nik.


----------

